# Jose` isn't doing very well lately



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm so sorry. It's so hard watching an animal (or human) decline. Some of what you describe does sound like it might be dementia, especially the pacing and standing at the door that isn't the door. It might not hurt to try selegeline. And an Adaptil plug-in helped my sister's dog a little. 

And about the drinking...I just thought of one thing. People use cosmetic sponges instead of bottles sometimes to feed young puppies. It might be an easier way of getting liquid into him than trying to syringe it into him. You can find videos of it on youtube. 

Any chance that he has hypoglycemia sometimes? My diabetic cat would act very confused when her blood sugar was low.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Sending you and Jose lots of love and hugs. I hope that the vet is able to give him something to make him more comfortable and help with the nausea.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm sorry, it does hurt watching our loved ones fade. 

Is there any chance his neck or back is sore? Maybe that could prevent him from getting his head down low enough to drink? I have some pretty severe neck pain at times that interferes with my coordination and maneuverability. 

I know at his age, it would be pointless to hope for a full recovery, so, instead I hope you two thoroughly enjoy life and each other for the time you have left with him.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Poor little guy.......... as far as him kinda not drinking his water but getting just the rim or air, have you thought that maybe he doesn't want to lower his head for some reason? Maybe you can try raising his water bowl?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

HEY BK.......We're thinking alike again Hahaha !!!


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Poor dear José... the part of all this that is most worrisome to me is the pacing, not just because that could mean pain and/or confusion, but that he's upset about it. Selegeline helped my Hecuba in her last year. More recently, Jupiter had many of the symptoms you describe including the bumping into things; he would go outside and just stand there, and come in and pee. The double whammy of painkillers (carprofen and tramadol) made a huge difference, and my conclusion was that pain was causing confusion because he wasn't thinking straight.

Please give him lots and lots of love and tell him his friends Pericles and me send him hugs.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Thank you so much. Well, he doesn't have any problem putting his head down to attempt to drink and he eats his food, although not with the piggish gusto he always did before. For the most part, he has his head very near the water but he licks the edge or rim of the bowl. Sometimes the water ripples, so he's getting it a little bit. Sometimes his head is low enough, but it's ahead of the bowl or over to the side a little. Strange. I keep the water very full...almost to the rim. I could raise it a tad but he's a very short dog. But I'll experiment and see. I notice his lick isn't strong at all. Even when I offer him a finger with a glob of peanut butter, the licking is weak...not like it use to be. So, who knows?

BK I am sorry for your pain and I know how it can affect so much. 

I will see about those plug ins Verve. I'm going to write them down so I can show the vet. And also the Selegeline. I don't know what that is, so I'll check it out.

I've stopped using the syringe because it appears, although he looks ineffective in his drinking, he is peeing a whole lot so he must be getting enough. And it's pale too. He just seems to need to go to the bowl often and stand there for lots of licks.

Marialydia, poor Jupiter. Jose` so far isn't so mixed up that he pees inside. He does know still that he needs to go out. And he does his thing. So he's not too terribly confused. But he certainly is probably in some pain. He has arthritis in his knees and he's on something for that. But who knows how well it's working? Like I said, he certainly is eager for his walk when I get out the harness and leash. So, he's still enjoying his life enough that it's not quite time I don't think. 

That hypoglycemia is not likely. He was checked for that along with so many things. An occasional bout is remotely possible. But he doesn't go long in between food so....

I think he's just flat out getting old. Things go to pot when we get old. And although I'll see if there's something that can make him more comfortable or if there's anything sinister going on, I'm not planning on heroic, over-the-top measures to keep him alive if and when it's his time. He has had a remarkably good, long life. But I sure will be sad and miss him when it's his time. 

I sure do appreciate your replies and the suggestions and the kind support. I'm going to mention some of those things to the vet and write down those ideas. Thanks!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Maybe some of the issue is related to thyroid hormones. I have thyroid issues and sometimes even the smallest change affects me a great deal. I was misdiagnosed a bunch of times for other things but the test all come back normal. This includes going to a cardiologist due to really high pulse. I wake up with my pulse at 100 and it is like that throughout the day. I was also having vision issues because I wasn't producing enough tears so I would get blurry vision. Thyroid issues really mess with your metabolism which messes with everything. Endocrinologist's opinion what normal tsh levels are has changed substantially in the past decade. I hope José's issue might be thyroid related. Hope he gets better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Thank you Snow. I have low thyroid too. And I was reading about that what you're talking about...how there's more to it than what has been understood by doctors. It's more complex than simply being lower than the tests may show. I forget now everything I read, but yeah...scary. And Jose`also has hypothyroidism. He's been treated for it for some time now. And somewhat recently he needed to raise his replacement hormone. Then he was checked a little later and it was good...according to what they have to work with now. Thank you for thinking of us.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Hugs to you and Jose, keep us updated.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I also have hypothyroidism. My hormone replacement goes up or down depending on my weight. Has he had any weight changes lately?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I hope that you and the vet can find the small things that keep him comfortable and enjoying life - that is probably as much as we can hope for in our animals' declining years. I don't know whether you have come across Eileen Andreson's book on canine cognitive disfunction - Remember Me? She also has a website focussed on it: http://dogdementia.com/ There may be some helpful tips and pointers for helping Jose, even though his symptoms may not be typical.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Oh PBG, I just saw this. My heart and prayers go out for you and Jose'. ❤{{hugs}}


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

sorry to hear that.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

(((HUGS))) when they are elderly and having problems it's do hard - you want to cure everything but can't.


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Take care of José and yourself.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Snow, the vet had me put him back on commercial food a while back. I did and he gained some weight, but not too much. When I was feeding him raw, he was lean, not too thin, but lean. But in his old age, he's losing muscle tone and the vet thought commercial food was going to help that. I don't think so but I did it anyhow. Now he's okay too with his weight, but just a little more chunky. However, upon checking his thyroid, it turned out he was a little low so he doubled the dose. Then checked it again a few weeks later and it's just right. Yes, being heavier will often require more hormone. 

The last week or so, he's been throwing up what he eats often. I gave him raw the last few days...in the evening and canned in the morning. The raw he's keeping down...not throwing up. 

Fjm, thank you for such suggestions. I will definitely look at her website. 

This is really strange. But I wanted to post a video (Youtube) of Jose` drinking. But when I tap the video on my Android and the share thing comes up, and I hit youtube, then I don't know what to do. I've done this before. But it's not working now. If I hit title or description, that page goes away. I can't seem to get it onto my Youtube page. Oh well....this morning he was REALLY drinking poorly...way ahead of the bowl, in the air. First video I made he's on the rim almost the whole time, a few touches to the water. The second video, he's about 4 inches beyond the bowl...just in the air. His perception is so off. It's more than cognition isn't it? It's like he had some kind of brain injury or damage. I did use a syringe after that because I'm so worried he won't get hydrated. 

And the pacing around is getting more extreme. He just can't seem to settle and relax. Oh dear...I'm waiting for the vet's office to open. I do think poor Jose` is not comfortable.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

So sorry poodlebeguild, it's so worrying. I hope your vet can suggest something to make Jose more comfortable and ease your stress.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

> SIDE EFFECTSThe major side effects of selegiline include vomiting, diarrhea, drowsiness, disorientation, hair loss, and shaking. The symptoms of overdose usually include salivation, panting, dehydration and death.


I haven't called the vet yet...wanted to be prepared in case he prescribes something. Now, why would I risk that? No way. Some of these things cause worse sx than the health problem itself.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Wishing Jose better days, poor little thing. Just awful to watch them and wonder what is best to make them get beter


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

My vet just returned my call and I described all of Jose`'s signs and symptoms. He wants me to bring him in tomorrow a.m. so he can just smell his breath and he'll know. But he is quite sure it's probably kidney failure, even though his kidneys appeared okay a while back. The high wbc, the constant pacing, the cognitive stuff, the throwing up of his food every time he eats almost...I was just cleaning up throw up when he called. All these things make him pretty sure it's the urea. So, I suspect things aren't going to be looking up around here. 

I'm off to the grocery store now...it's raining, cloudy, dismal to match my mood. :sad:

I sure appreciate you guys.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Yes it is Molly...their time with us being so important. Thank you.

I'm going to go see if he'll settle with me on the couch but he's just so very, very restless and confused acting. He's slipping away...such a rapid decline over the past few days or week even. But he's not what I'd call suffering too much. But I'll know better tomorrow when I see the vet...what he thinks I should do.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

I hope that José will find solace in being close and safe with you. Many warm thoughts to you both. May you have the wisdom and strength to work with the vet to do what is best for José, and let us hope that he has some more comfortable time with you ahead of him.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Poor José, I am so sorry for you both. Tamara is having the same type of problems, but not as worse as José.

I too think it's old age. Pets are like people, they can decline fast and it is really hard to watch. He might not be hurting, but you are. My heart goes for you. Hugs.


----------



## ShamrockPoodle (Jan 22, 2017)

Aww--this reminds me a lot of my 15 year old mpoo. He had spells of wandering and confusion as well. We would just sort of pet him and redirect him when we noticed it. He seemed to exhaust himself from constant pacing--so we put dog beds in several rooms--he would find them and take a nap He had a lot of pee accidents too. Had him checked at vet. They had me change his dry food to something milder for older dogs--it helped a little. He seemed happy other than that and enjoyed a short walk. Hope you find something that helps!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm praying that Jose passes his breathalyzer tomorrow. Hoping the vet can relieve his nausea and make him more comfortable, too.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear this about your little buddy.

Hope you get some answers at the vet and that Jose finds some peace.

Cathy


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Thank you all, so much. Well, he just couldn't settle. I wasn't sure if I should or not...not sure how he actually feels. But I put on his harness and away we did walk. He seemed eager and even trotted right away. We didn't go too far as it was starting to rain again and I just wasn't sure I should push the limits. But he got to stop and sniff and piddle just how he likes to. Now he is resting. FINALLY. So at least he's getting a little pleasure from a short walk...something to break up the day. He isn't always as responsive as he normally is...kind of a far away look. But then sometimes he does seem to connect again. That far away look has only begun to be quite apparent, I'd say...in the last 2 or 3 days. (?) He's just kind of not completely "here." 

I'm sorry Dechi, about Tamara. But it is good she's not so advanced yet. 

Well, I can't tell you how I appreciate your kind words of support. 

I'll let you know what happens tomorrow.


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Sending positive thoughts your way....stay strong!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

PBG, my thoughts and prayers continue for you and Jose. I'm so sorry. Keep up the faith, and I pray that he will get better. ❤

Dechi, I'm also so sorry to hear about Tamara. ❤


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Knowing how a urinary infection can affect older humans, the vet's suggestion would explain his confusion and the other symptoms. I hope you are able to make him more comfortable. My thoughts are with you both.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Well, I'm back. Poor Jose` gets quite stressed these days (never use to) at the vet's and even in the car. Something new.

The vet did not smell uremia. He doesn't know what's going on but said he sure shows a lot of the signs of kidney failure. So he again (it hasn't been long) took blood and is sending it to the lab. I should know later this evening or tomorrow.

I again told him he's not eating too well and then throwing up...that's with the canned. It seems when I give him raw (which with him, I stopped feeding a few months ago per vet's instructions under the circumstances) he did not throw up. At least that has been the case for 3 or 4 times.

I said I've started feeding small portions 3 or 4 times a day. I said that we'll have lunch in a while, then tea around 3:00 and he stopped me right there and looked very serious and said, "NO!" I thought he thought I was going to feed him _real_ tea and that might not be good for him. There was a pause. So I started to say..."not tea actually"...but he cut me off and said very seriously, almost gravely, "If you're going to have tea, do it right. Tea is at 4:00, not 3:00." :rofl: I said, "I know tea is at 4. Really I do, but they eat at 4:30, so...." haha.

He charged me for the lab that they send the blood to and some drug that was $9 and might be useful for neurological issues to try...can help with separationg anxiety and seizures...because I told him about that past bout with what another vet and I thought was vestibular disease. After I reminded him of that, he looked in his ears. They were fine. Anyhow, he didn't charge me for an office call. Wasn't that nice? I really love my vet. He's not only a good vet, but he's got such a nice personality...casual, leaves the door open that goes into the waiting room, is calm (unlike me with my nervous personality) and just darling. He's older...like 70 something probably. And short. He loves the animals and just takes things in stride it seems, but does all the tests that are needed. 

So we'll see what the blood results bring. I'm hoping it's not as grave as I thought. But who knows?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

*Update*

Well, just 5 minutes ago the vet called me. I can't believe he is still working so late. Anyhow, the blood work results came back. His liver enzymes, kidney stuff...everything is about the same except...the white blood count. Very high! Last time...I forget when, but not too long ago...weeks, it was 25,000 and now it's 46,000. He said it's something bad. But he doesn't know what. He said maybe lymphoma because if it were an infection or abcess, he'd be dead by now because this elevated wbc was at 19,000 last August, then 25,000 a few weeks back and now 46,000. He said a specialist could tell us what exactly but wouldn't be able to do anything about it. 

He said it could be something that's in his brain as well. And maybe that's part of why he's so messed up cognitively. It happened quite rapidly that he got this bad. He wanders around almost constantly. I wonder how he has the energy. His appetite is decreased, which is so not Jose`. He had a little in the late afternoon but when I offered him some more, he refused it. So, he's lost about a lb since the previous visit.

Tomorrow I'm going to go pick up antibiotics and an appetite stimulant. He said we'll make him as comfortable as possible and when I think his joy is over shadowed by too hard a time, I will need to make the decision. He does still like his little walk around the block or sometimes less than that, which we did this afternoon. He does like to still sniff and pee on things and trot along a little. But often he seems to be staring off into space and not really connecting with me very well. Constantly wanting to drink, then go out to pee. Poor, poor Jose`. I hate this part...where you have to weigh and measure and figure out what is best...if he's still enjoying his life some or if it's time to free him. :sad: It's the worst. I'll miss him so much when he's gone.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Just hold him close, make him as happy and comfortable as you can, and know you will make the best decision.............no doubt in my mind you will know when' to make 'that' decision that comes from a place of love..XOXOXO


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I just emailed you before I read your post. Oh gosh, poor Jose  I think from what you've said (especially the loss of appetite), he's very near the end naturally. If it were me, I would probably let him go now. I know, it's so hard :'( Go with your heart. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers :love2:


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I remember going through this myself, last year.

I am so very sorry for you and your little buddy.

Prayers sent.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

I know how difficult this is for you. I'm so sorry PB. It's the most heartwrenching decision. My love and prayers are with you sweet lady. ❤


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so sorry - this is the time we all dread. Treasure these last days, and let him tell you when the moment has come. We are here for you whenever you need us.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I am so sorry PB. This much be such a hard time for you. Hard to see him suffer, hard to even think of letting him go. At least he isn't pysically suffering, but the mental deterioration is devastating.

You and José are in my thoughts. Hugs.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

PBG- I am so sorry to hear.Hold him lose and enjoy the moments you have. This is never easy, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

(((Hugs))) I'm so sorry you're facing this with José. Hopefully the antibiotics will kick in and give you some additional quality time - they are also anti-inflammatory which may help relieve some of his symptoms temporarily.


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm so sorry PBG. I'm thinking of you.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Dechi, he may well be in pain or he may feel icky. I just don't now. He doesn't cry but he paces around almost constantly. He is staring sort of straight ahead a lot of the time, he almost seems in a desperation to do something...what, I don't know. If I hold him, he wants to get down. He doesn't want to keep still. I look at him this morning, while holding him briefly against me on the couch before he pushes against me to get down and I try to make eye contact. He does for just a second, then it's this strange, sort of far away look. I see the spark of life fading from his eyes. I don't think he's having any fun or interest anymore, except maybe on his walk. But that is questionable. I almost wonder if his walk satisfies this weird pacing thing he's doing. Does he seek to relieve something? Or is it all some big mental fog or confusion? Is he looking for something? I think the time is very near. Thank you everyone. I don't know how people handle this without people like you.

VQ, I remember you going through this last year. It is such a raw deal, isn't it. I hope you're doing all right now. We always miss them but the pain eases up in time, doesn't it. 

Skylar, I think that's what the vet had in mind...not that the anti-biotics would matter in the long haul, but that they may make him feel better. I don't know if it's worth it...dragging him along anymore.

I put the dog bed next to my computer where I'm sitting this morning. And where Jose` was always pretty velcro, he is way over in the other room. It's like he's so lost he doesn't even seem to connect with me these past couple days...not much. Even last Thursday through Sat when I was at my mom's and my ex was staying with the dogs, he said Jose` lay next to my computer or near the front door waiting for me a good deal of the time during those days. It seems now that he's lost touch with that.:sad:


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

It seems that poor José is losing more and more contact with reality and caught in some mental confusion. It think that's what the pacing is. Much like an Alzheimer patient who tries to get away and go somewhere, but where ?

Hang in there. I hope you can sleep and not worry the whole night.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Dechi, he_ is_ like that...like an Alzheimer patient. I put a few pieces of beef and some little teensy anchovies cut in half a little ground up bone in a bowl and a little dab of liver...and he's attempting to eat it. I just now helped him, as he wasn't picking it up very well. He didn't finish and there wasn't much in there to begin with. It is just so hard to watch him getting worse off every day. From eating some but not all, to eating less and less until it's just a matter of a few bites. I'm going to have to make this heart wrenching decision. It's like playing God and it's the worst job in the world.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Dechi, he_ is_ like that...like an Alzheimer patient. I put a few pieces of beef and some little teensy anchovies cut in half a little ground up bone in a bowl and a little dab of liver...and he's attempting to eat it. I just now helped him, as he wasn't picking it up very well. He didn't finish and there wasn't much in there to begin with. It is just so hard to watch him getting worse off every day. From eating some but not all, to eating less and less until it's just a matter of a few bites. I'm going to have to make this heart wrenching decision. It's like playing God and it's the worst job in the world.


I feel that God gave us the ability to humanely end a dog's or a person's suffering at the end of life. (((((((Hugs))))))))


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Yes, and I _will_ be ending his life humanely. I just want to make absolute certain that I'm not pushing him too fast_ IF _he's still getting some kind of enjoyment from his life. I just want to make certain. I don't feel he is suffering terribly right now...or else I would not be hesitating at all. He does not appear to be in pain. He is not crying or hurting himself. He is presently lying down next to me with Maurice near by. I want a few hours to make sure...to see if he'd like one more little walk or one more cuddle or maybe one taste of peanut butter. One more little piece of life before I say good bye.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Oh poodlebeguild, I am so very sorry to hear this, poor Jose and poor you. It is never an easy or cut and dry decision we are made to make about our precious little ones, but we all know it comes to us all. I'm thinking about you both, hugs from us.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm really sorry to hear this, PBG. Take the time you need to make this decision, and know that you and Jose are loved.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I know EXACTLY the process you are going through.

Iris did much the same behavior. Pacing, disinterest in food (or maybe she didn't know what food was any more?), weird drinking behavior, standing in place and staring off in to space.....just not engaged at all.

We did many slow walks in the cul de sac, some times in the middle of the night, just because it seemed to settle her. A couple of neighbors noticed us walking at 1 AM or later and came to check on us.

Finally, she could not settle and it was apparent she was in pain, and hadn't eaten or drunk anything for 24 hours, it was time.

You have a wise and caring Vet, I am blessed with that too. He will help you through this.

Last night I ran across the baggie with Iris' tail hair that my vet saved for me. It made me cry just to see it. Poppy inspected it thoroughly and stared at me for a while.

This is the really hard part about having pets. But we are so lucky to be able to help them over the bridge when it is time. And you will know with out a doubt when it is time.

I will be thinking of you both and saying prayers.

Cathy


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh VQ, that's such a nice post and how similar our situations were/are. A couple hours ago I offered him peanut butter, after he refused other foods. I thought peanut butter would surely interest him. But no...he refused that. I held him on my lap for a couple minutes, but he wanted to get down soon after. He staggers around like a drunk and gets himself into the strangest places, like under the bar stools and he has to climb over the bottom rung to step out. And behind a chair that's right up against the wall. (those little antique dining chair types) Why would he get into a space that's only about 3" wide instead of going around in front of the chairs? Go figure. Poor boy. 

Anyhow, he does not seem to recognize me or the other dogs. I did take him for a short walk and he seems to like that but again...it's not the normal type of enjoyment I don't _think_. It's some kind of weird thing that seems to satisfy that urge to wander...like desperate almost.

So I called the vet's office to make an appointment for euthanizing. The gal said he'd want to call me back first before making the appointment. 

Meanwhile, I've been making a bean soup, using a smoked turkey leg. The bone/meat was done and I took it out. When I offered some pieces of the meat to Jose` (and of course the other two) he actually ate quite a bit. He DID like that a LOT! One thing... so I've saved some more out for him and put the rest in the soup.

Just a little bit ago, the vet called me back and said that he is not in any pain as far as he could tell. He is like an old, senile person in a nursing home that is totally in lala land. Even though he doesn't eat, he doesn't think he feels terribly hungry. But he sure got after that smoked meat. (not worrying about smoked meat being unhealthy) He told me to give it a day or two to make sure I'm ready and that Jose` is ready. He did say that he agrees with me that he's apparently not having any fun anymore, that it's his time. But since he's not suffering probably, to give myself another day or so. And he said, they're there to help me through it. Such a nice man he is. 

I'm okay. It's so sad and hard...and I know I'm going to miss him terribly, but having a 15 year old dog gives us some kind of quality of acceptance...a certain amount of satisfaction that the dog got to have a pretty long time of happiness and a good life. Then we can start remembering individual times of fun things we did. I just don't see him having much fun anymore and the sparkle of joy has left his eyes.

It was different when I lost my 4 year old Dobe...just beginning life. I had a much harder time accepting that. I think I'm going to be stronger this time. My last little Chihuahua suffered the last day...too much. I felt terrible because I missed the mark on the best time to put her down. I still feel guilty about that. So this time is better. (I think) 

I know many of you can relate to all this. There are so many variables in our stories. VQ, it sounds like you really had quite a similar experience with that cognitive decline. It's creepy. I never did experience a dog with this. Maybe my lab a little bit near the very end. 

Jose` is the oldest dog I've had except for two childhood dogs. One made it to 18 and one to 15...same as Jose`. I hope you're doing okay now. I don't think we ever stop missing them. But hopefully, we can move ahead bravely and try not to feel _too_ sorry for ourselves. lol. I've got poodles that need me too. And I still have a memory (of sorts, lol) that I can think back to happy times and what an endearing little dog he's always been. Just so very sweet natured.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

No words.............just a big cyber HUG............


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

PB, I am so sorry about Jose. It's very hard when their mind goes, I had one senior kitty, Granny, whom I adopted at 14 yrs of age that went senile at 24 yrs old. It was hard because despite her age she was pretty healthy, eating and drinking well. Granny started pooing and peeing everywhere. I tried to make her world smaller, confine her to a crate/ to the bathroom but to no avail she was distressed pacing large circuits through the house.

All you can do is love them and try to make the best decisions you can.

my thoughts and prayers are with you and Jose


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh Twyla...that had to be hard. That is really old, even for a cat. Holy moly. That is terrible when they become incontinent. I think that would push me faster toward the decision. Fortunately, Jose` still goes to the door to go out. And has control. He's just plain wandering around and I don't see that he's having any fun times anymore. I tried to interest him in a game, a toy...nothing there anymore. Thank you for your nice post.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm so glad your vet has been helpful in guiding you on the timing and that Jose is not in pain. Sending you comforting hugs <3


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm sending you a huge cyber hug. *hug hug hug*


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

thinking of you and Jose'. 

Some of this was happening to Jupiter near the end. One night he somehow got under the (low) platform bed and couldn't get out. Some thumping woke me up and it took a minute to realise what it was. Or, he'd stand and stare when I let him out, come inside and piddle...

When it is time please know that you are giving Jose' the kindness he needs, and I hope you can feel our arms around both of you, sending love and warmth.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

You are welcome PB, I do know how difficult this is for you with Jose. My Granny cat wasn't incontinent she forgot where the cat box was. It was hard to let a fairly healthy cat go, but she wasn't enjoying her life. I know this is a difficult journey so again my thoughts are with you and your boy.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

You will know when .......cherish your remaining time.

(((Hugs)))

Cathy and Poppy


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I have no words, but much sympathy. Jose is a lucky boy to be so well loved and cared forand you have given him a wonderful life. I am tickled he enjoyed the turkey, even now, you helped him find a bright spot. I know the little guy can feel your love safely enveloping him. That's what matters the most. 
Take care of yourself. 

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Such a meaningful post BK. Thank you. I think you're a good doggie mom too. 

Well, today is the day. I have a podiatrist appointment this morning...wondering if I should re-schedule it. Jose` just doesn't seem happy. He wanders around endlessly. He's quite lost and not able to settle at all. I try cuddling him and he pushing against me to get down...quite as if it's a desperate situation. I don't know that he can feel my love. He's rapidly become very distant. He's just not "here" at all I don't think. I wonder if whatever it is...if it's cancer, if it's in his brain or is this regular senility? The vet thought it might be something that has directly affected his brain. But it's all supposition. He's just walking rather fast, like he's on a mission....around and around the house. It's pathetic from my anthropomorphic point of view anyhow. 

I must decide whether to keep the poor boy going until afternoon or skip my foot appointment and see if I can get him in earlier. What should I do? I have to see when the vet can take us anyhow?


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

Thinking of you and little Jose this morning. Even when we know it's time it is never easy.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

(((HUGS))) and prayers..........

Cathy


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

:'( I would see what time the vet can take you. Maybe it could be right after your podiatrist appointment? Thinking of you, and sending you so much love and strength.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

I'm so sorry PB. Such a hard thing to go through. Making an appointment might be best. You might want to make a quick call to the vet to find out for sure. It sounds like it's time. My love and prayers are with you. ❤ So, so very sorry.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Honestly I would call the vet and explain the level of distress your boy is in.

You and Jose are in my thoughts


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

So sorry PBG, this is the day we all dread. My heart goes out to you and little Jose, I hope you can feel the love and understanding from all if us here. He's lived a life of love with you.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Zooeysmom...the foot doctor appointment is in the next city in one direction. The vet appointment is in the next city the opposite direction. I'd have to stop by here, let the dogs out, then go to the vet. It can be done. I just wish I didn't have this appointment too. It's at nearly 11. I'm not sure how to time things. I'll call the vet I guess.

I don't know if he's truly in distress Twyla. He might be. But it may be just some kind of damaged nervous system thing. He doesn't cry or look frightened...just that he is pacing around and around the house. He's been doing this for a good week I'd say but it just seems more just the past couple days. It's almost as though he doesn't see sometimes...but he does or else he'd be running into everything. But as he wanders round and round, he stumbles against the chair legs and just doesn't stop moving. It's disturbing to watch. I think I need to lock him in the laundry room where his bed is in order that he stops moving. It must be exhausting to his poor, weak body. 

Thank you all, for such kind thoughts. That support is much needed and appreciated.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I am so sorry PB. I don't know what else to say other than I will be thinking of you. Big hugs.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Well, I called the vet and they'll do it any time I want but he's about to go into surgery so it couldn't be immediate. His appointment will be 2:00. So I'll go ahead and go to my foot doctor and it will be a very short appointment most likely. Then I'll still have time to come here and spend a little time with Jose` and the other dogs too. Then we'll be off to send this poor fella to Rainbow Bridge. 

Thank you so much for your support. (((hugs))) to all of you. Such nice people you are.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

(((HUGS))) I'm crying as I type, I'm crying for you and José, for my pets that are now gone and all the pets who have passed to the rainbow. You are doing the right thing and sometimes the right thing is painful. I'm so sorry. He had a wonderful life with you.


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm so sorry, PBG. It is always difficult, no matter how much it is the right thing to do. You have both been lucky to have each other for the time you had. I'm thinking of you and sending you all loving vibes.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so very sorry, but I am sure you are making the right decision. Thnking of you today, and in the sad days to come.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Well, I called the vet and they'll do it any time I want but he's about to go into surgery so it couldn't be immediate. His appointment will be 2:00. So I'll go ahead and go to my foot doctor and it will be a very short appointment most likely. Then I'll still have time to come here and spend a little time with Jose` and the other dogs too. Then we'll be off to send this poor fella to Rainbow Bridge.
> 
> Thank you so much for your support. (((hugs))) to all of you. Such nice people you are.


I am so sorry for to hear this. I went to doggy grief counseling after putting Sahara to sleep. I stayed in the room until the end because the doctor told me it was the last gift I could give my dog and it traumatized me for months. I still can't bare to think about that moment. What I did do was make a scrap book of the happy times we had at the dog beach, at the park, for Christmas when I dressed her up in reindeer hat. Making the scrapbook and getting a new dog helped me tremendously it allowed me realize I have her a happy life.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Very very sorry.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm sorry this day is here for you and your little old man.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Just checking in to see how you are, you and your baby have been in my thoughts all day PG. Most of us here know exactly what you're going through today, I'm in tears for you both. So sorry.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

So sorry for you and little Jose - this has got to be so hard (((HUGS)))


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am so sorry for your shiny little Chi. I always liked the picture of him on the trail with the big dogs in Idaho. Heartfelt hugs from Texas.


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

So sorry....wish I had great encouraging words....all I have is lots of sympathy....


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Your sympathy and sweet thoughts, prayers and support mean the world to me. Thank you so much, each and every one of you who made a very sad, difficult time a little better. I've posted about his passing in the memorial sub forum. It will let you know how truly missed this little guy will be. Thank you again.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

So very, very sorry sweet lady. Precious Jose, :-(

At least now, he's whole again and is waiting for you at Rainbow Bridge. My heartfelt sympathies to you. Hugs and prayers. Love, ❤


----------



## PuffDaddy (Aug 24, 2016)

Thinking of you, and sending my deepest sympathies. So very sorry about your loss.


----------

